# New Deer rifle - 30-06 or .270 and Brand



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Some choices:

I'm looking at getting a new deer rifle that can also second as an elk rifle if need be.

I am debating between 2 things:

a. Rifle Brand

b. Caliber

A. The Rifle Brand:

1.) Browning X-Bolt

2.) Sako A7

3.) Ruger M77 Hawkeye Ultra light

4.) Winchester Model 70

B. The Caliber:

1.) .270

2.) .30-06

What do you think?


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

x bolt 30-06


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd say xbolt 270.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Do you two have X-Bolts? Or have shot them?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't have one, but I have shot one. Veeeery nice gun IMO. My personal pick wasn't on the list.........


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Rem 700 either cal.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I recently bought a Hawkeye all weather version in .280 Rem.Nice gun but I also like the Win featherweight.I've never been a fan of the 06 even though it's a great cal.IMO the .270 and .280 both have advantages with better ballistics.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

For my money, either caliber and of the makes you posted, the Sako wins hands down.

Going outside your parameters, I'm a Remington guy and prefer my LH LSS in 270 over everything in my safe but my Weatherby Accumark in 257 Weatherby...


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I have an x bolt 25-06 love it tack driver.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Have to agree with NDTerminator....and I'm a believer in Remington. Have had many over the decades. Never fail, and all were/are very accurate. Recently acquired a Kimber, (a bit more $), have zeroed it now, and it is a shooter, though I had to work at finding a handload combination it liked....but I do this for all my rifles. Hope it helps, Good luck and good hunting


----------



## oldtimer59 (Aug 17, 2009)

If you are going to hunt elk with it, I would go with the 30-06. The 270 is a great choice for deer only, but the old 06 does have a bit of advantage with heavier bullet weights when it comes to elk. Rifles are as subjective as caliber. I have never shot an X bolt, but my wife has an A bolt and it is a nice rifle. I don't like the safety on the Ruger, especially in cold weather. A friend of mine has a Sako, and likes it, but I have to say my favorite is the Model 70. I haven't tried a new one yet, but I have several older ones and they are all good shooters.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Sako in either .270 or 30-06 is my choice of what you have listed. Of course, the .308 diameter bullets are of greater variety than .277, and a good deep penetrating bullet such as Nosler Partition, Barnes, E-Tip, etc., I highly recommend for Elk, and 150-180 gr. bullets for lesser deer. Either choice is good! I confess to being a Remington 700 nut, and either 308 Winchester for less than 300 yd. shots on Elk, or 300 WSM keeping inside the dame distance. In the real world, that is a pretty far piece of shooting for most. I'm sure many would disagree, but that's OK. Good luck, and good hunting


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

nothing to consider.
remington 700 .270


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Sportin' Woodies....YEP Good luck and good hunting


----------

